# help with social security and tax



## cangrua (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi..
Can anyone recommend someone who can help/ advise with tax and social security around the Albufeira area. I really need to speak with a person who 100% understands the system here since I just can't get it.

Thank you!


----------



## cangrua (Dec 17, 2009)

so nobody can recommend an advisor or accountant close to Albufeira?


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

You could try on facebook, either the life in portugal group or expats in portugal group may be able to help


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

You could try sending a PM to notlongnow he is in the Tavira area (not too far away) and has spoken very highly of their accountant.


----------



## cangrua (Dec 17, 2009)

Ok Thanks Ana.


----------



## JudithJudith12 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello i have the same question. Need a good accountant who can help us to register our business. Do the paperwork etc... hopefully someone can recomend a good one.


----------



## Longfella (Oct 7, 2016)

Lot of talk here about getting a good, reasonably priced accountant. Can anyone recommend one please?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Lots of strange talk here about 'good' accountants. There are a lot of accountants around, all of them know the system, all of them follow the legislation and the rules, all of them work for a mix of clients from expats to businesses. If they were not 'good' or at least competent to do their job then no one would work with them and they would go out of business.

Accountants here work on the side of the state, there are fixed rules and few chances for the kind of creative book keeping as was possible in days gone by. Portuguese people don't really understand or keep up with the ever changing rules/system either and many use an accountant to prepare and submit their tax return - there is a pretty low and fairly acceptable standard fee.

Ask around locally, check the phone book and then interview a few to see how you get along. Its a long term relationship and should be with someone you like and in whom you have some confidence not necessarily because you read about them on a public forum.


----------



## Longfella (Oct 7, 2016)

Many thanks, MrBife.

Longfella


----------

